# Realm Einstellung des richtigen Pfad im Context



## REC (16. Feb 2015)

Hallo zusammen ich habe dieses gute Tutorial benutzt.
Setup your own Tomcat security realm | Christian Schenk

 Die Abfrage des Login kommt auch, doch leider wird das Passwort nicht aktzeptiert:noe: 
Da ich keine Ahung habe was ich bei den Pfaden angeben musste, dachte ich frage mal euch. Im beispiel steht nur 


```
<Context path="/realmtest" debug="0" reloadable="true"
         docBase="path/to/your/webapp/">
 
  <Realm className="org.christianschenk.testrealm.MyRealm" debug="0" />
</Context>
```

Was ist bei mir die docbase? etwa

```
docBase="/webapps/os">
```
Beim className habe ich 

```
de.products.restws.was.WasRealmBase.
```

Ist da so korrekt? Ich verstehe nicht ganz was gemeint ist mit "path/to/your/webapp/"


----------



## REC (24. Feb 2015)

Ok ich musste bei der docbase nur effektiv den Namen der webapp hinschreiben also docBase = "os".
Der className stimmte so.
Thema kann man abschliessen


----------

